# HELP BUFFALO BACON RECIPE WANTED



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2013)

i was at Sam's yesterday and they were sampling buffalo flavored bacon. made by wright. it was great so i had to buy some. so now here is the problem. i don't want to buy it. i want to make it. anybody ever done that? if not, who is the recipe hacker in the group? i can make the bacon part no problem. it is the buffalo flavor I'm looking for. i need to read the ingredients when i get home. that might tell me.

I WANT BUFFALO BACON, BACON, BACON, BACON. I WANT BACON
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






HAPPY SMOKEN.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> i was at Sam's yesterday and they were sampling buffalo flavored bacon. made by wright. it was great so i had to buy some. so now here is the problem. i don't want to buy it. i want to make it. anybody ever done that? if not, who is the recipe hacker in the group? i can make the bacon part no problem. it is the buffalo flavor I'm looking for. i need to read the ingredients when i get home. that might tell me.
> 
> I WANT BUFFALO BACON, BACON, BACON, BACON. I WANT BACON
> 
> ...


ok i got home read the lable. it is going to be an easy hack. add lots of hot pepper to taste to your brine. after curing rub down real well with your favorite hot wing sauce. then smoke. i am thinking rub down with sauce for  a few days while smoking for 8 or so hours a day. maybe 3 days. then dry in fridge or under a fan.

 i am going to have to give it a try and see what happens.

 if anyone has tried this i'd like to know what they did. other wise i'm going to play with it and see what happens.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## njfoses (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure sounds good.  I would assume you have to hot smoke the bacon.  Im not sure how the wing sauce would work if cold smoking and slicing.  Very interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 22, 2013)

cold smoke it. then pan fry is what i'm thinking.

david


----------

